# Less see some spring pole videos!



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena the black and white girl is mine, Thor the white and brindle belongs to my friend.


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

nice work and the dogs look great! I like the build of both pups!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

temptation ur white female looks a lot like mine hows she bred?

heres a few of mine-


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*



*


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

Diggit said:


> temptation ur white female looks a lot like mine hows she bred?
> 
> heres a few of mine-
> 
> My wife came home with her and her ped is blank! I have no clue! but she is great dog and very game! the pups off her and my red male were some of the best hog dogs I have ever seen! To bad I sold them all!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

very game lol...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Diggit said:


> very game lol...


Hows the white dog bred?

Great clips EVERYONE!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Hows the white dog bred?
> 
> Great clips EVERYONE!


mine?..... this is her ped.

APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

Temptation Bound Kennels said:


> Diggit said:
> 
> 
> > My wife came home with her and her ped is blank! I have no clue! but she is great dog and very game! the pups off her and my red male were some of the best hog dogs I have ever seen! To bad I sold them all!
> ...


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

...... dna tests can only be done if you have the parents DNA tested and they are registered and you have the breeders signature on the paperwork.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

here is a thread about "gameness"

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/31437-what-gameness.html


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

that is one of the best and most accurate articles on the subject thank you for the read! My white girl meats every one the old school quality!


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

Diggit said:


> ...... dna tests can only be done if you have the parents DNA tested and they are registered and you have the breeders signature on the paperwork.


Great dog regardless of paper work, The dog makes the paperwork not the other way around! I know who bred her but he is on a 6 year state vacation! 
I sent him a kite but no response yet!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Temptation Bound Kennels said:


> Great dog regardless of paper work, The dog makes the paperwork not the other way around! I know who bred her but he is on a 6 year state vacation!
> I sent him a kite but no response yet!


depends on who you ask. to me pedigree does matter. it will paint you a pretty picture of what to exspect if the dog turns out as planned.

papers dont matter if you dont show in conformation, weight pull and dont exspect to breed the dog.

no way to tell if your dog is "very game" unless you test them in the box against a dog better then them, and thats illigal in the states.


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

Diggit said:


> depends on who you ask. to me pedigree does matter. it will paint you a pretty picture of what to exspect if the dog turns out as planned.
> 
> papers dont matter if you dont show in conformation, weight pull and dont exspect to breed the dog.
> 
> no way to tell if your dog is "very game" unless you test them in the box against a dog better then them, and thats illigal in the states.


you put a 35lb dog on a 300lb wild hog and you will find out just how game the dog is! and you eat good afterwords
one man one dog ,one night and 6 wild hogs and no guns that game in my book every night of the week


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

Diggit said:


> depends on who you ask. to me pedigree does matter. it will paint you a pretty picture of what to exspect if the dog turns out as planned.
> 
> papers dont matter if you dont show in conformation, weight pull and dont exspect to breed the dog.
> 
> no way to tell if your dog is "very game" unless you test them in the box against a dog better then them, and thats illigal in the states.


You put a 35lb dog on a 2-300 lb wild hog and you will find out just how game that dog is! if you sick'em and stick'em then you find out just how game you are to! 
gameness is not fighting dog on dog but the will to finish the job given regardless of cuts broken bones or anything otherwise!

The test is the same except one of the combatants has 4 inch cutters couple hundred pounds is on its home turf and is smarter the the dog! and that is if another hog don't run in to help I just cant see how if the challenge is the same if not harder how the results don't mean the same! If that ant gameness what would you call it?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Diesel at 6.5 months..






Daisy at 2 yrs


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Temptation Bound Kennels said:


> You put a 35lb dog on a 2-300 lb wild hog and you will find out just how game that dog is! if you sick'em and stick'em then you find out just how game you are to!
> gameness is not fighting dog on dog but the will to finish the job given regardless of cuts broken bones or anything otherwise!
> 
> The test is the same except one of the combatants has 4 inch cutters couple hundred pounds is on its home turf and is smarter the the dog! and that is if another hog don't run in to help I just cant see how if the challenge is the same if not harder how the results don't mean the same! If that ant gameness what would you call it?


 *prey drive....*

she is not missing any body parts, still jumps high, doesnt limp... doesnt appear to have any previous injery or old scars, missing teeth ect.

do you have any pics or vids of her on a 300 lb hog?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think people need to be very careful about how they apply the term "gameness" with this breed. The only way to truly test for it is to get a dog really hurt and beaten, and see if they're thinking about giving up. That's hard to do legally. IMO, many different breeds can be game, too, within their own historical tasks. Hounds can be game at trailing, terriers game at going to ground. The APBT being bred for what he was bred for, his gameness is established in the pit against another dog of similar caliber. Gameness has uses in other areas outside the pit, of course. But as far as actually *testing* it? In my opinion, the only animal that can test the gameness of a Pit Bull is another Pit Bull. Even a lion wouldn't test it. They'd just kill the dog before he knew what was coming. It is the long-haul, grind-down, worn-out, nothing-left-to-give conditions of a hard opponent that let you see that quality in a dog.

Of course, I don't call my dogs game by any stretch. I'm happy that they're gritty, hard-working, driven, pains-in-my-rear, athletic, etc. And I do also think that knowing the pedigree is important to a breeder. But I find the breeding of unpapered dogs for use in actual work (hog hunting) to be more palatable than breeding an unpapered dog just to make puppies. Although, why did you not keep anything off her litter? Did you farm them out with friends?

Temptation, it looks like you do good work with your dogs. The two-dog springpole vids kind of make my skin crawl, but I have dogs who would beat the tar out of each other over something like that. Two dogs on one bite surface can be so dicey to execute. I was impressed by the control you have, though. Very good work with the training. And I'm sure you put some thought into the pairs that you allow to work the springpole together. Just don't let any newbies see that video. It could be very bad if they tried it. LOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Temptation Bound Kennels said:


> you put a 35lb dog on a 300lb wild hog and you will find out just how game the dog is! and you eat good afterwords
> one man one dog ,one night and 6 wild hogs and no guns that game in my book every night of the week


I have seen Great Danes that hunt magnificently, that does not make them game....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I wanna see a Great Dane hunt! I know they used to, but nowadays? Do they even live long enough to hunt?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dane and Dogo on a small pig





There are a few few few people who still care about working style Danes, Poodles and so on.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow... that Dane slinging the pig around like its a toy


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wow. That's interesting. Too bad it wasn't a bit more of an even match. But still, very cool. The Danes I've met don't do a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have seen them on much larger hogs, I just don't know of any videos of them to post up.


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I think people need to be very careful about how they apply the term "gameness" with this breed. The only way to truly test for it is to get a dog really hurt and beaten, and see if they're thinking about giving up. That's hard to do legally. IMO, many different breeds can be game, too, within their own historical tasks. Hounds can be game at trailing, terriers game at going to ground. The APBT being bred for what he was bred for, his gameness is established in the pit against another dog of similar caliber. Gameness has uses in other areas outside the pit, of course. But as far as actually *testing* it? In my opinion, the only animal that can test the gameness of a Pit Bull is another Pit Bull. Even a lion wouldn't test it. They'd just kill the dog before he knew what was coming. It is the long-haul, grind-down, worn-out, nothing-left-to-give conditions of a hard opponent that let you see that quality in a dog.
> 
> Of course, I don't call my dogs game by any stretch. I'm happy that they're gritty, hard-working, driven, pains-in-my-rear, athletic, etc. And I do also think that knowing the pedigree is important to a breeder. But I find the breeding of unpapered dogs for use in actual work (hog hunting) to be more palatable than breeding an unpapered dog just to make puppies. Although, why did you not keep anything off her litter? Did you farm them out with friends?
> 
> Temptation, it looks like you do good work with your dogs. The two-dog springpole vids kind of make my skin crawl, but I have dogs who would beat the tar out of each other over something like that. Two dogs on one bite surface can be so dicey to execute. I was impressed by the control you have, though. Very good work with the training. And I'm sure you put some thought into the pairs that you allow to work the springpole together. Just don't let any newbies see that video. It could be very bad if they tried it. LOL!


Very inelegant and well put statement! I know I used the NONO word and it leads to the same pointless argument every time! My bad!
We put a lot of work in to our dog and never let a dog that is not use to working with other dogs anywhere near the spring pole while another dog is working! I forgot to put in my disclaimer in the videos! *****Dont try this at home!!**** 
To answer your Question about why I don't have any off this litter. I did keep 3 dogs! Two are co-owned! one is a Mascot and running partner for a MMA gym here in spring hill and the other one is a loving member of a close friends family! Deat -du-dee was the one I kept for my self and we lost him! He was kicked by a horse but was ok just sore, So he was left on the run line at camp to rest, while we were out running hogs he was attacked by a pack of coyotes! we found 3 of them just out side of the camp dead. But they had pierced his lungs and he had to be put down! we could not drain his lungs of the blood and the vet was over 3 hours away! RIP Deat -du-dee !!
His litter mates are hunting all over Fl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

here's Dosia


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

great video love the energy


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

found one on my phone i forgot i recorded..


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Diggit said:


> depends on who you ask. to me pedigree does matter. it will paint you a pretty picture of what to exspect if the dog turns out as planned.
> 
> papers dont matter if you dont show in conformation, weight pull and dont exspect to breed the dog.
> 
> no way to tell if your dog is "very game" unless you test them in the box against a dog better then them, and thats illigal in the states.


Papers dont mean crap if they are doctored. Sure the paperwork shows apbt but it looks like a boxer or deformed bully. Do papers mean something, yes if you know who you got it from and the parents. In his case he has nothing except a dog he knows is a strong hog hunting partner

Both sides are right...and i am in love with her energy and drive


----------

